# good plant chemicals



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

i have a planted rhom tank. its nothing crazy i ahve about 11 plants 4 amazons 2 anubis and 5 pigmy swords. there all growing pretty good. i have a 2 40watt nutri grow plant lights and plant substrate called eco complete. i was wondering what other stuff besides a co2 system that i am not gonna get would help out alot with this setup. i was just gonna go with kent pro plant and kent freshwater plant supliment. do those have everything i need or should i go with the seachem or all those other kent products. i dont really wanna get wicked into it i just want the plants i have now to be healthy and grow. i dont plan i doing a planted tank show piece for an award ya know. well thanks just curious on what other products that would help out with out spending crazy money


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I have never used Kent products so i cannot tell about them.
In my opinion for a 75g tank i would go with 2" of leaf mold under the gravel (but your tank is running so you cannot add it),furtilizer tablets on the roots of each plant (like "Root Tabs+Iron" from Aq.Pharmaceuticals) and as for liquid furtilizer i would go with SeaChem "Flourish" which has the best 'value for money' and it is a very strong furtilizer.
As for CO2 i would go with a custom DIY Co2 solution based on two 1,5 or 2 littre bottles.

Goodluck!


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

"In my opinion for a 75g tank i would go with 2" of leaf mold under the gravel " what is that exactly. i have eco complete supstrate for the gravel. and all u think i will need is flourish. nothing else like excel or any of the others just flourish


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Leaf mold is a substrate made of dead plants and nutrients (it's like gravel for gardens) which means it is a natural furtilizer!Believe me it does pretty good job!
I suggest you 'SeaChem Flourish' as for liquid furtilizer and 'Root tabs+Iron' as a tablet supliment for each plant.
I use Flourish twice a week and root tabs once a month (or two).
If you buy or make a CO2 solution then 'Flourish Excell' is almost useless.
With proper lighting and the aformentioned 'extras' i believe that you will be fine!It works perfectly in my 110g tank without CO2.
And believe me it's heavily planted


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

k thanks alot apreciate the info


----------

